# Naruto Ending (Spoilers) (Beware)



## Nerga (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey all, this is my first post on here, so I'm very excited. So, my friends and I were searching for some spoilers on the net-we're naruto freaks-and we came across a website. It's in japanese. My friend speaks japanese. This website isn't prominent. At first we were apprehensive about believing the spoilers because we don't know where they came from. But after we evaluated them, they seem pretty credible. The only problem is that they aren't descriptive.They are cut into segments, and the details are minuscule and spontaneous. So basically, we decided to come here so you guys can evaluate them. Below are the aforementioned spoilers which basically describe the end of the Naruto series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end of the series, Naruto fights and kills Madara with the aid of the Fourth hokage. Shortly after, he becomes hokage.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara is not the last villain, Sasuke is. Somehow, Sasuke acquires the rinnegan. It is not known how this happens.  





*Spoiler*: __ 



In the last battle of the series, Naruto fights Sasuke. Sasuke is stronger than ever, and Naruto is unable to defeat him. He paralyzes Naruto and as he is about to finish him with a last blow, Sakura intervenes and takes the hit for Naruto. Sakura dies, sacrificing herself for Naruto. With the death of Sakura, Sasuke comes back to his old self and laments her death. Naruto, awestruck, is unable to express rage or sadness. In the end, Sasuke finally realizes that he loved Sakura.




These below are even more interesting.
*Notable spoilers not pertaining to the end of the series*

*Spoiler*: __ 



--Neji betrays the hidden leaf but does not team up with the akatsuki. 
--Tsuchikage teams up with madara, but sasuke eventually kills him.
--Zetsu is the strongest villain, being only inferior to madara. He is killed by sasuke. However, sasuke loses an arm.
--Shikamaru is killed by Kabuto.
--Kankuro is also killed by Kabuto.
--Kabuto betrays madara, but madara kills him.
--Sasuke attempts to kill madara, but fails. As madara is about to kill sasuke, sasuke escapes.
--zetsu kills kakashi.




The spoilers end here. I was disappointed that this didn't continue. The details afterwards are ambiguous. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nerga said:


> This website isn't prominent.


If the source ain't credible, it's speculative and therefore not legit


----------



## WT (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoyed reading them, but obviously not true.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 31, 2011)

This is more of a speculation rather than spoilers, you probably found it in a blog somewhere. But as it goes its very possible that thats how it ends tho some things r a bit weird.
Madara beats Sasuke, but then naruto beats Madara and getting beaten by Sasuke with one arm? lol okay


----------



## Squeek (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds like a fanfic.

How could Neji betray hidden leaf with his beliefs strongly attached to that of Konoha. Besides any 1st Family from the clan can restrain him easily considering he has a seal so most unlikely.

Tsuchikage, who just mentioned to Gaara of his past mistakes and regret it... then changing sides again? thats unlikely.

The 4th was finally gone after helping out Naruto... I dont see him coming back, otherwise that would just destroy the epicness of their first meet. I dont think any writer would do that.

This is bullcrap


----------



## Nerga (Mar 31, 2011)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> This is more of a speculation rather than spoilers, you probably found it in a blog somewhere. But as it goes its very possible that thats how it ends tho some things r a bit weird.
> *Madara beats Sasuke, but then naruto beats Madara and getting beaten by Sasuke with one arm? lol okay*



Lol, i see what you mean. But as i said, the spoilers are broken into segments.
If i were to place this in a sequence. It would be like this: Sasuke fights zetsu, kills him, but loses an arm.> He gets a little stronger and tries to kill madara, but fails.>Naruto kills madara. > Sasuke acquires rinnegan. > Sasuke and Naruto fight.


----------



## tgm2x (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice fanfic


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 31, 2011)

Fake Spoilers


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 31, 2011)

Obviously these are fake or just speculation. There basically can't be spoilers about the ending because even Kishimoto probably doesn't know how he's gonna end it all yet. The story changes constantly as Kishi and his editors change things.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2011)

I doubt they are real for a couple of reasons

1)I doubt Tsuchikage would betray the Kage Alliance this late in the war. I mean he has already sent his forces to fight against Madara's and is preparing to fight Madara's forces himself. If he was going to betray the alliance than I think he would have done so at the start of the War or shortly their after. 

2)Neiji betraying the leaf after being converted to Naruto's Nindo all the way back in the Chuunin Exams is highly unlikely.

3)Zetsu becoming a villain stronger than Madara doesn't make much sense considering how powerful Madara is right now and the fact that Zetsu seems to be a loyal servant completely under Madara's control.

4)As others have said it seems a bit none-sensical that Sasuke would loose to Madara, than Naruto would defeat him, than Sasuke looses an arm, and still is stronger than Naruto. Not to mention it goes against all the moral values of the manga to have Sasuke in the end be stronger than Naruto, though maybe that can be explained away by Naruto in the end hesitating to kill Sasuke and thats how he got placed in the position where Sasuke was about to kill him. 

5)Sakura being the one to snap Sasuke out of his lust for revenge seems contrary to everything suggested so far in the manga about Naruto being the only one capable of saving Sasuke because of their special bond.

6)The fourth hokage some how coming back and fighting together with Naruto to defeat Madara doesn't make much sense ether. 

With that said anything is possible, but it seems far more likely that this is a prediction or what some one wishes will happen.




JuubiSage said:


> Obviously these are fake or just speculation. There basically can't be spoilers about the ending because even Kishimoto probably doesn't know how he's gonna end it all yet. The story changes constantly as Kishi and his editors change things.


I disagree I'm sure Kishi probably has the ending of the story already planned out to the extent where, he knows how the end of the Sasuke/Naruto battle is going to play out and whose going to be the final villain. And Major shit like that. 

However the only way some one would get ahold of information like that is if Kishi or his editors leaked the information or if some one broke into Kishi studio and stole the information. If the latter happened than it would be big news on the internet and we'd know about it.


----------



## The Red Skull (Mar 31, 2011)

Post you source or it didn't happen.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 31, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I disagree I'm sure Kishi probably has the ending of the story already planned out to the extent where, he knows how the end of the Sasuke/Naruto battle is going to play out and whose going to be the final villain. And Major shit like that.


Well that's kinda what I meant, sorry for being a bit confusing. He probably has the major storypoints roughly planned, just like you said: who's gonna be the final villain, how NS battle is going to end up etc. But he surely doesn't have all those little things planned that the op suggested.


----------



## Nerga (Mar 31, 2011)

Turrin said:


> 3)Zetsu becoming a villain stronger than Madara doesn't make much sense considering how powerful Madara is right now and the fact that Zetsu seems to be a loyal servant completely under Madara's control.
> .



Second strongest, not the strongest.


----------



## Face (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Nerga (Mar 31, 2011)

1234567890 said:


> These "spoiler" threads are always so much fun to read. Mainly because I like seeing what kind of B.S. people will actually believe.



I'm not saying i believe it. It's interesting, though.


----------



## Nerga (Mar 31, 2011)

1234567890 said:


> Then why did you post it as a spoiler?



Because there exists the possibility that at least 10% of it can be true.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 31, 2011)

If anything, Kakashi would have been the one to sacrifice himself for Naruto. Which would be the most epic cliffhanger as Naruto gets hulk angry and goes 9 tails.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2011)

No this is the ending of Naruto lol:

1) Sasuke and Naruto square off at the end of this war. They fight in the center of the two armies, all the Shinobi are awestruck by their powers. Both become more powerful during their fight as they did at the valley of the end: Sasuke learns some new tricks with EMS and Naruto learns some new shit with RM. In the end they are both about to kill each other. Itachi's crow activates and tells them both the true history of the Uchiha clan. 

Sasuke switches his target of revenge to Madara, but Naruto gives Sasuke a BS speech about how he hasn't change and is just seeking revenge. Naruto finally defeats a confused Sasuke who has lost some of his will to fight. Zetsu captures a weakened Naruto and Sasuke is left on the brink of death. 

2)Madara captured Bee while this is going on. The Kage alliance falls back to Konoha. Sakura saves sasuke life with her medical Ninjutsu by making use of Karin's unique power, Sakura's medical ninjutsu from her will to save Sasuke surpassed Tsunade's in that moment. Sakura cries to Sasuke and gives him the same speech she gave Naruto back in the rescue Sasuke arc, but in reverse this time. Sasuke acknowledges Sakura has grown up and is in love with Naruto now. 

Sasuke finally repents and gives her the nice guy thumbs up. Sasuke and Sakura convinces the alliance to allow Sasuke to lead a team to save Naruto.

3)Madara finishes sealing the Hachibi. And he starts the process of sealing the Kyuubi and becoming one with Gedou Mazou in-order to become the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Sasuke's team arrives and fights off hordes of Zetsu. Eventually Sasuke reaches Madara's location where he is confronted by Kabuto. Kabuto brings back Uchiha [Fungeko, Mikoto, Shishui, and Itachi] from Sasuke's past to fight him via Edo Tensei. Kabuto is swallowed up by Orochimaru and Sasuke final battles is against Orochimaru + Edo Tensei Uchiha. Sasuke nearly dies against Orochimaru, but because of his will to protect his friends and Naruto a new power comes out of him, Itachi's legendary sword the Totsuka Sword.

Sasuke seals the Uchiha with the Totsuka sword telling them to enjoy a dream where they are together at last. We see the Mikoto, Fungeko, Shishui, and Itachi enter the dream world together where they forgive each other. Sasuke than shows mercy to Orochimaru also sealing him in the illusion where Orochimaru once again meets up with his parents and is at peace at last. Sasuke says something like he will join them shortly, but has something else do still.

4)Sasuke manages to stop the ritual before the Kyuubi is fully extracted from Naruto, but its enough that Madara can awaken the Juubi and he becomes its Jinchuuriki. Naruto fights Madara and gets his ass kicked. Naruto says if only he could use KB it would be different, so Sasuke uses his Sharingan to suppress the Kyuubi preventing it from drawing Naruto's chakra. Naruto now able to use KB/TKB is able to stack SM with RM and essentially becomes powerful enough to challenge Madara. 

Right when Naruto is about to strike the final blow Sasuke runs out of Juice and the Kyuubi starts draining Naruto's chakra. Naruto goes into the seal inside his mind and finally tames the beast, like Bee did with Hachibi. Than he finishes off Madara. The Bijuu are once again scatter across the land. 

Sasuke and Naruto reconcile, Blah, Blah. Sasuke tells Naruto that the world will never forgive him for his sins and it needs a fresh start w/o hatrid and that he has elected to seal himself with his own Totsuka sword joining his family and that is how he will revive his clan. Naruto tries to talk him out of it blah, blah, but Sasuke says he already spent to much chakra and is going to die anyway. So Sasuke seals himself with the sword and joins the rest of his family. 

Naruto returns to Konoha and cries about failing to bring back Sasuke, blah blah. Sakura tells Naruto that Sasuke did return to the hidden leaf and that both him and Sasuke in the end kept their promises. Naruto cheers up and we skip ahead a few years.

Naruto [the hokage] and Sakura had a child they named Sasuke, and she's competing in the Chuunin Exams and low and behold "Sasuke" has developed Sharingan. Everyone is astonished at how the Uchiha Clan could be revived this way and Shikkamaru explains that perhaps its because Naruto's and Sakura's deep love for Sasuke, the Uzamaki Genes and Kyuubi powers that come from Rikudo-Sage reacted to this and gave birth to Sharingan bloodline once more, but this time is not curse existence, but rather one brought into the world via love.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 31, 2011)

This sounds like a terrible fanfiction. 

Though since Kishimoto's writing ability is right around that area, I wouldn't be at all surprised if this were legit.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 31, 2011)

Turrin said:


> No this is the ending of Naruto lol:
> 
> 1) Sasuke and Naruto square off at the end of this war. They fight in the center of the two armies, all the Shinobi are awestruck by their powers. Both become more powerful during their fight as they did at the valley of the end: Sasuke learns some new tricks with EMS and Naruto learns some new shit with RM. In the end they are both about to kill each other. *Sasuke has Naruto in a Tsukyomi and tell Naruto that this is his world. Itachi's crow activates and appears behind Sasuke. Itachi says No, this is my world and places Sasuke next to Naruto in the Tsukyomi tortue cross. He then* tells them both the true history of the Uchiha clan.
> 
> ...



Not bad but... what about Hinata? I added something to your spoilers which would make it rather interesting.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 31, 2011)

after Gedo Mazo.... Sasuke will get the Red Rinnegan


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2011)

No, 

Vegeta interfers and kills Madara with Galic Gun and Kabuto with Big bang ....


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Not bad but... what about Hinata? I added something to your spoilers which would make it rather interesting.


Hinata defeats Hiazashi alongside Neiji. Naruto turns down her confession. 

The stuff you added would be interesting, but it makes it seem like Naruto couldn't have won w/o Itachi helping him, which I don't like. I'm a firm believe that Naruto should at least be equal to Sasuke in their final battle.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 31, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Hinata defeats Hiazashi alongside Neiji. Naruto turns down her confession.
> 
> The stuff you added would be interesting, but it makes it seem like Naruto couldn't have won w/o Itachi helping him, which I don't like. I'm a firm believe that Naruto should at least be equal to Sasuke in their final battle.



If Naruto ends up becoming like RS there is a possibility this happen. Sasuke defeats Naruto fair and square but then Naruto achieves Rikudouhood along with Madara and is clearly stronger than Sasuke at the end.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Mar 31, 2011)

This all seems like it would take ages. If this were to all happen, the 'end' wouldn't be close to beginning yet. Besides I find it hard to believe that Kishi has specifics this far into the future.

But I can honestly say I wouldn't mind it all happening


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 31, 2011)

Whatever Naruto does, as long as he doesn't get a kid that he names 'Sasuke'..

I could stomach anything else... just not that. Why, I don't know.


----------



## Naruuby (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the real ending:

Madara and Sasuke will appear in the war steamrolling everyone in battle. Even the kages are powerless at this point. madara rips the 8th tail out of Bee and kills A. Naruto would battle sasuke while all these things happen. Naruto wins and now he has to fight Madara. Naruto pulls out a trump card out of no where, sealing madara. But madara came back and took over Sasuke body and owning Naruto and everyone afterward in front of everyone. 

naruto pulls a suicide jutus out of nowhere. and now you see a flash back of Naruto promising Sakura to bring sasuke back. Naruto ended up sealing himself, all bijuus and madara altogether. In the final act, he gave his last life force to Sasuke thus bringing him back. The war ended with everyone uniting under the banner of naruto where shinobi will adopt the rules of helping each other instead of killing.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 31, 2011)

Sasuke needs Senju cells to complete, just EMS and rinnegan are not enough


----------



## Friday (Mar 31, 2011)

Shikamaru... dying?

Dying?

That's proof that you know this is wrong.


----------



## Renyou (Mar 31, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Shikamaru... dying?
> 
> Dying?
> 
> That's proof that you know this is wrong.



There is far worse stuff there. Like Sakura dying (lol, no) and Sasuke realizing he loved her all along (LOL, NO).


----------



## narutored23 (Mar 31, 2011)

i didnt even bother reading the spoilers as soon as somebody mentioned fanfic 

but anywho i think fanfic spoilers should get banned from this section permenantly


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at putting spoilers on a fanfic. theres no way to know what kishi's gonna write. unless they barged into his house and took all of the papers that he keeps his future thoughts on. lol.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 31, 2011)

Not that I believe a word of it but


JuubiSage said:


> But he surely doesn't have all those little things planned that the op suggested.


Most of the other things are character deaths and major betrayals.  Those are pretty big deals.  Writing an ongoing story under the constant watch of editors may not be quite the same as producing a shorter or one-off work, but any writer who is this far into his story without knowing which major characters are going to die or switch allegiances is asking for trouble.

Honestly, I'd be more surprised if he _hadn't_ thought that far ahead.


----------



## mehthecat (Mar 31, 2011)

I think this sounds awesome. In the very unlikely event that this does happen, I would have to give Kishi some credit for throwing me a curveball- a lot of "unlikely" character deaths.


----------



## Attor (Mar 31, 2011)

Kishi is one of my best friends and he says you way off bro


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

Attor said:


> Kishi is one of my best friends and he says you way off bro



Kishi doesn't have friends he has bitches

anyway op, spoilers is a term that is used when a mayor plot in the future of any fiction is revealed.  This are just future scenarios that are unlikely and are based on nothing more than speculation. 

note* I like the last one tho :ho


----------



## nostalgicnectarine (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the Sakura thing, but it's so not gonna happen. I wish. Links plz?

I don't mind what happens in the end--as long as Sakura doesn't end up with naruto. That just feels wrong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta love this "Naruto ending spoilers" threads.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

Neji betrays the hidden leaf? Zetsu kills Kakashi? 

I will admit though, this was an entertaining read


----------



## MS81 (Mar 31, 2011)

zetsu kills Kakashi?!?!? bitch please!!!


----------



## Forlong (Mar 31, 2011)

There have been claims to spoilers on the end of the manga since it started.  It's only a matter of time before this one is proven bogus.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol, watch all this shit happen and this guy be like "*I told you fuckers*." 

Though, I doubt it's true, since Kishi would never ever release the ending(he probably hasn't thought of it yet), but it was an very intresting fanfic, give the guy a break.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 1, 2011)

Kinda early for an April Fools joke


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Apr 1, 2011)

I would surely love seeing all those ending spoilers. Kishi seems to be changing his mind too often.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 1, 2011)

Kyuubi will be extracted by Madara , then He is going to bend the Time


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 1, 2011)

If Kishimoto decides to spoil his own manga, then he's mental.
Where's the source? 

Well, april april on yourself.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 1, 2011)

sharingan sees through your april joke, tho i'm not the one usin it i guess


----------



## Evilene (Apr 1, 2011)

Turrin said:
			
		

> Naruto [the hokage] and Sakura had a child they named Sasuke, and she's competing in the Chuunin Exams and low and behold "Sasuke" has developed Sharingan. Everyone is astonished at how the Uchiha Clan could be revived this way and Shikkamaru explains that perhaps its because Naruto's and Sakura's deep love for Sasuke, the Uzamaki Genes and Kyuubi powers that come from Rikudo-Sage reacted to this and gave birth to Sharingan bloodline once more, but this time is not curse existence, but rather one brought into the world via love.





I find this far more lulzy than what the OP posted. 

Also, there's no way in hell Kishi will kill off his darling Shikamaru.

So that right there, should tell you it's a fake or a mere speculation.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 1, 2011)

be mad funny if this actually happened.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow...

Obviously not real, it's so obvious it hurts somehow. This obviousness is outstanding, like wow how could you even think it was real for a second...

Neji betraying the Leaf , really now?


----------



## nadinkrah (Apr 1, 2011)

lol Sasuke was about to kill Sakura like 20 chapters ago


----------



## oktober10 (Apr 1, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> lol Sasuke was about to kill Sakura like 20 chapters ago



what,who,where,
at witch epi. did we saw that?


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 1, 2011)

oktober10 said:


> what,who,where,
> at witch epi. did we saw that?



Dude, are you reading the manga? HoU if not.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 1, 2011)

April fools?


----------



## Tomcat171 (Apr 1, 2011)

oktober10 said:


> what,who,where,
> at witch epi. did we saw that?


Chapter 483 and 484. Read them.

Anyway, so many things are wrong with this fanfic of a spoiler. Neji is a Hyuga, he is devoted to his clan and, by expansion, the village it belongs to. Even during the massive war going on, none of the Konoha 12 (I suppose it should be 11) have died (yet), so Shikamaru is highly unlikely.

I could go on, but everybody knows what's inconsistent about it.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

Just


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> Wow...
> 
> Obviously not real, it's so obvious it hurts somehow. This obviousness is outstanding, like wow how could you even think it was real for a second...
> 
> Neji betraying the Leaf , really now?



:rofl                .


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow i laughed pretty fucking hard at the thought of such an ending actually happening. youre actually retarded


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2011)

A Uchiha Art of Run and a DBZ rippoff amongst the spoilers, as usual. There should be a drinking game made out of this.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 2, 2011)

The SasuSaku thing seemed like something out of a shoujo manga...I'm a SS fan but lol...that would never happened knowing Kishi .


as for Kakashi and Shikamaru getting killed ...more lol. They have HUGE plot shield. Its impossible.


----------



## Selva (Apr 2, 2011)

Nerga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the last battle of the series, Naruto fights Sasuke. Sasuke is stronger than ever, and Naruto is unable to defeat him. He paralyzes Naruto and as he is about to finish him with a last blow, Sakura intervenes and takes the hit for Naruto. Sakura dies, sacrificing herself for Naruto. With the death of Sakura, Sasuke comes back to his old self and laments her death. Naruto, awestruck, is unable to express rage or sadness. In the end, Sasuke finally realizes that he loved Sakura.



So romantico. But hey look at the bright side... Sakura dies


----------



## G (Apr 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> So romantico. But hey look at the bright side... Sakura dies



               .


----------



## Forlong (Apr 2, 2011)

That would be like if this deleted scene was on the "Star Wars" DVD:

Leia: Darth Vader, only you would be so bold.  The Imperial Senate will not stand still for this.  When they hear you've attacked a diplomatic--
Darth Vader: Don't talk back to me, young lady!  That's no way to speak to your father.  Shit!  You're not supposed to know that yet.  Uh...just forget you heard that, folks.  Totally not important.  He he. Carrie, help.
Leia: I don't know what you're talking about.
Darth Vader: Good, go with that.  Take her away.  Dodged a bullet.

Joke is trademarked by the Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 2, 2011)

Nerga said:


> Neji betrays the hidden leaf but does not team up with the akatsuki.
> --Tsuchikage teams up with madara, but sasuke eventually kills him.
> --Zetsu is the strongest villain, being only inferior to madara. He is killed by sasuke. However, sasuke loses an arm.
> --Shikamaru is killed by Kabuto.
> ...



Your a fuckin retard if you believe this shit


----------



## Bellville (Apr 2, 2011)

lol nice fanfic bro. the laughing began at 'Fourth Hokage'.


----------

